# Can I bulk move TV content from one TiVo to another?



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

I've got a DTiVo that is stubborn about going to 6.2a. If it comes down to it, I'm going to have to re-bake the cake which means I loose all my shows.

I have two other DTiVos, one has nearly nothing on it.

I could go through MRV and copy each program one-by-one, but that would be very labor intensive.

Is there a better (quicker, simpler) way to copy the shows from one DTiVo to another?


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

mfs_ftp. Best way


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

mfs_ftp look promising

but I am missing something somewhere about how to use it.

I've installed it.. I'm running the mfs_ftp.tcl file.

But how do I access the tmf files?

Was there something else I needed to do?


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

ftp://***TivoIPaddy***:3105
CD to the TMF directory.
WAIT: Did you try BTU's Script? I could walk you through troubleshooting so you don't waste your time.
C


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

No, I just started the tcl and tried what you have: ftp://xxx.yyy.zzz.aaa:3105

I get a Unable to Connect error.

What is BTU's script?


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

It upgrades you to 6.2a w/ out a hitch. I'll walk you through it.
Do you have an IM Client Yahoo, ICQ, AIM, etc? If so please PM me telling me which client and your user name. It will work better than going back and fourth on this forum. If you don't then I will set up a web-chatroom on my server. It works through Java. 
Chris


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

hmmm... I'd like to come back to that.

I'd rather get mfs_ftp working first, as that will allow me to backup my drive.

Why would I not get connected to mfs_ftp using the


> ftp://url:pport


 construct?

(ok... can't get rid of the smiley)


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

TyTool10r4 is easier to use. You download through a GUI. It works just as fast if not faster than MFS_FTP. MFS_FTP it extremely difficult to install.
C


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

Can I TyTool in both directions?
I've pulled content, I've never tried to push it back.
Is that possible?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

mphare said:


> Can I TyTool in both directions?
> I've pulled content, I've never tried to push it back.
> Is that possible?


Nope. MRV, tivoserver, or mfs_ftp for insertions.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

You can PM me an Instant Message name and I will tell you how there.
C


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

mfs_ftp.. I'm willing, but have not had any luck getting it to work.


----------



## jjsmd (Jul 19, 2002)

Any success in moving shows both ways?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there is a fantastic mfs_ftp howto over at dvrpedia.com
http://www.dvrpedia.com/MFS_FTP


----------



## kennyschiff (Nov 22, 2007)

Assuming that I can get this working on my Toshiba RS-TX20, would I be able to download these to my NAS, the uploade them to an entirely different TIVO?


----------

